# DVC 2008 Member Cruise- Anyone going??



## icydog (Apr 5, 2008)

Is anyone going on the DVC member cruise? It is in September this year. I am going with my husband Bob. We'll be there on Saturday at SSR and will return there after the cruise. The cruise dates for the 2008 Member Cruise are September 21-25th. We'll be in cabin 6534. 

We got our cruise for free as an incentive for buying more points. We bought more AKV points and they threw in the cruise. I was going again anyway. I loved the cruise and the presents were to die for. Getting the cruise as an incentive made us sure we wanted to buy the points. We were thinking of buying AKV and this opportunity seemed too good to be true.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW!  What a great incentive.  I never heard of this being an incentive (sure beats the $500 GC going on right now)!  I hope they do a cruise from the West Coast too.  We'd go in a heart beat.  But it's so hard for us to get to FL from San Diego.

Katherine

BCV-October
AKV-New Year


----------



## WDWLVR (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Marylyn - we'll be on the Member Cruise again.  We've enjoyed all the past ones.  You are right the guests can't be beat!  Wish DVC would let us know a little of what they have planned for us this year.


----------



## icydog (Apr 22, 2008)

*Anyone else signed up*

Has anyone else signed up for the cruise. There must be others around here!!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 22, 2008)

I would love to go but we can't pull the kids out of school...DVC is about families and the dates of EVERY DVC member cruise is during school season....bad mouse!


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 23, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I would love to go but we can't pull the kids out of school...DVC is about families and the dates of EVERY DVC member cruise is during school season....bad mouse!



I so agree!  I would love to go, but, alas, I work in a school and so only get school vacations as my vacation time.  Taking other time is severely frowned upon.   :annoyed: 

I am now going back to college full-time (starting this fall) and so now can't miss classes to go (not a whole week's worth, anyway).

Wish they would have one during the summer!!


----------



## disneydor (Apr 23, 2008)

When did you buy your points to get a free cruise?


----------



## icydog (Apr 26, 2008)

disneydor said:


> When did you buy your points to get a free cruise?


I bought them ON the cruise. I agree the timing for the cruise is awful. We took our granddaughters out of school last year.My other dil wouldn't allow her son to join us because school was in session. 

That's why there are so few kids on the ship for the member cruise. They gave us great kid prizes but most went home unopened. The kids clubs were open but they had so few kids it was silly sometimes. Also DVC members that take the cruise are often retired like me. They are too old to have kids, and some are too cranky to have them around them anyway. Why go on a Disney Cruise if you don't expect kids everywhere. I heard a lot of complaints about this and that on the cruise and I wanted to say "get a life'" sometimes to some of these folks.


----------



## laxmom (Apr 26, 2008)

We will probably check into it.  This will be the second year we are cruising in Sept.

You are right, Icydog.  Who can imagine Disney without kids?


----------



## disneydor (Apr 26, 2008)

That was a great deal you got.


----------



## icydog (Apr 26, 2008)

It was okay. I am sometimes sorry I didn't take the points they offered instead. I was on a high from the cruise and I couldn't believe they would give me a balcony cabin for free. Thinking about it now I am sure it was a good deal but not exactly practical since we had to pay for airfare to get to the cruise and accommodations before and after the cruise.. 

Last year we took home so much stuff, and we really enjoyed ourselves, but I just wish it was for a full week and not in Sept this year.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 3, 2008)

icydog said:


> I bought them ON the cruise. I agree the timing for the cruise is awful. We took our granddaughters out of school last year.My other dil wouldn't allow her son to join us because school was in session.
> 
> That's why there are so few kids on the ship for the member cruise. They gave us great kid prizes but most went home unopened. The kids clubs were open but they had so few kids it was silly sometimes. Also DVC members that take the cruise are often retired like me. They are too old to have kids, and some are too cranky to have them around them anyway. Why go on a Disney Cruise if you don't expect kids everywhere. I heard a lot of complaints about this and that on the cruise and I wanted to say "get a life'" sometimes to some of these folks.



:hysterical: I noticed some of those cranky ones last May at VWL. Our district gets election days off(we had a special May election) so we did a 4 day trip. Our kids plus another family or 2 were over at the Villa pool. This couple kept giving us the look "what are these kids doing here, that's what the main pool is for". Also so some comments on the DIS board about that weekend "Why are there so many kids at WDW, shouldn't they be in school?"

Like you said why go to WDW or a DCL and not expect kids!


----------



## icydog (May 3, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> :hysterical: I noticed some of those cranky ones last May at VWL. Our district gets election days off(we had a special May election) so we did a 4 day trip. Our kids plus another family or 2 were over at the Villa pool. This couple kept giving us the look "what are these kids doing here, that's what the main pool is for". Also so some comments on the DIS board about that weekend "Why are there so many kids at WDW, shouldn't they be in school?"
> 
> *Like you said why go to WDW or a DCL and not expect kids*!



I'll never understand that. I am old yet I love little kids, except those that kick my seat back on an airplane that is. I like the idea of the kids playing. It keeps me young at heart. Some old folks are just that--- OLD!!


----------



## WDWLVR (May 19, 2008)

For all the reasons listed the Member Cruise usually has a lower than normal kid count.  I know that our friends with kids loved it because the kids got even more attention in the club/lab and the pools and beaches were a lot less crowded.

In fact I remember on the first Member Cruise back in '03 that the family beach was empty and we heard that Serenity Bay was packed!  Here is the group picture from that cruise.  The blue shirts are the adults (and those kids that needed larger sizes and the yellow shirts are the kids (or the few adults that needed kid sizes).


----------

